
Show HN: Memefs – A filesystem for your memes - Svenstaro
https://github.com/svenstaro/memefs
======
Svenstaro
Hi HN!

This started as a silly idea. Now it's a silly "product". Basically, it will
mount a subreddit's media using FUSE. You can then access your memes from your
terminal. I don't think this will ever be of use to anyone (and that's for the
better).

Enjoy.

~~~
gitgud
This is such a cool idea! Does it scrape reddit, or use the API?

~~~
Svenstaro
It uses the JSON API.

